# Boston cop from Brockton killed in accident.



## Guest (Aug 11, 2005)

*Boston cop from Brockton killed in accident*
By Elaine Allegrini, Enterprise staff writer

A veteran Boston police officer who lives in Brockton died early Wednesday from injuries suffered when his sport utility vehicle crashed on Route 138, also known as Blue Hill Avenue, in Milton.

Orrin C. Crooms, 47, of 247 West Harvard St., Brockton, a 26-year veteran of the department, was off-duty at the time of the crash, according to a release from the Boston Police Department.

A passenger in the vehicle, identified only as a 38-year-old Boston woman, was taken to Boston Medical Center for treatment of what were said to be non-life-threatenting injuries sustained in the 2:20 a.m. crash.

Boston police said Crooms had been assigned to the downtown district for several years.

"He was a 26-year veteran at the BPD who worked hard to make Boston a safer city," Commissioner Kathleen O'Toole said in a prepared statement. "He will be missed by all who knew him. My thoughts are with his family, friends and colleagues during this difficult time."

A woman who identified herself as Crooms' mother-in-law answered the telephone at the family's Brockton home Wednesday and declined comment other than to say her daughter had gone to view the vehicle that crashed.

Police did not believe that Crooms or his passenger were wearing seatbelts when the Ford Expedition in which they were riding struck a curb, hit a utility pole and continued for about 100 feet before hitting a cement wall in front of a private school at 1425 Blue Hill Ave. The vehicle left some 200 feet of skid marks.

Excessive speed was believed to be a factor in the crash.


----------

